# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Детские сады (ПРОТИВ И ЗА)

## Домик в деревне

Попалась вот такая заметка психолога.
Очень созвучна моим мыслям.

http://www.doktorpapa.ru/2398

Я пока на данном этапе своего и ребенкиного развития пришла к выводу, что до 4х лет точно дома, далее буду смотреть по ребенку, по его потребностям.
На развивалки нам бы уже можно было бы ходить, причем в формате именно потусоваться в толпе, формат Клуба ЕР, видимо, как раз. Но пока сложно технически это организовать. Но вот полностью на режим сада, пока точно нет.

А как у вас?

----------


## kiara

Статья, на мой взгляд, немного "заказная" что ли...Очень узкий взгляд...
Однако, я не поддерживаю идею коллективного воспитания ребенка в принципе! Я для себя, для своих детей, не вижу ни малейшей нужды отправляться в детский сад.
Единственное, что нужно нашей семье, нашим детям - это мы сами. Ничего полезного чужие люди не передадут моим детям, ничего нового и нужного не внесут в развитие их личности, никаких навыков, каких бы им могли дать мы, тоже. Я говорю именно о формате детского сада, не о студиях, кружках и т.п., не о дружеском общении, встречах с новыми людьми, увлечениях и т.д. 
Наш старший ходил на первую ступень Монтессори-группы, там же окончил и вторую. Пошли в 5 лет, именно потому, что Монтессори-система была мне интересна и близка, понятна и подходила для сына.
Для мелкого, пожалуй, не выберу ничего - только семья. Он слишком свободен, его угнетают любые "рамки" ...возможно, что и в школу мы не пойдем.
Понять выбор родителей в пользу коллективного воспитания в детсаду могу, но если бы люди могли говорить совершенно откровенно - вряд ли мотивами была бы эта пресловутая "социализация"...
Я ни дня не была в саду и знаю сотни, таких же "не садовских" - все в порядке с осознанием себя в обществе, с коммуникацией и проч. социализирующими процессами...

----------


## Ramadana

> Я ни дня не была в саду и знаю сотни, таких же "не садовских" - все в порядке с осознанием себя в обществе, с коммуникацией и проч. социализирующими процессами...


Согласна, тоже не ходила в детсад и чувствую себя замечательно)))
Многие родители боятся, что ребенок будет ассоциален, будет замкнут - ну это точно глупость)
Есть даже такое мнение: ребенок же формируется как личность до школьных лет до 5-7ми. Поэтому у многих в подростковом возрасте часто недопонимание с родителями еще из-за того, что ребенок воспитан не семьей, а детсадом (мнения психологов где-то читала)

----------


## Polixenia

Почитала статью. Мое мнение, полный бред. По каждому пункту можно подискутировать. Ну, например, по поводу того, что до четырех лет ребенок не готов к социализации. Моя подруга, которая очень классный детский психолог, говорит, что потребности в обществе у ребенка нет до года. Но уже в полтора-два деть нуждается в общении с другими детьми. 

По поводу отсутствия внимания... тоже спорный момент. Моя дочь ходила в два детских сада. В обычный и логопедический. Ни в одном она не страдала от отсутствия внимания. В логопедическом вообще шоколадно было. По списку в группе всего 15 человек. Фактически ходит только половина. 

Глисты и инфекция - тоже смешной пункт. Их можно подхватить где угодно: в песочнице, в гостях у друзей, в поликлинике... Кстати, детки, прошедшие через садик, более устойчивы ко всяким болячкам в школьном возрасте. 

Про взятки. Да, есть в садах такое дело. Но мы ни разу не платили. Когда нам намекали на материальную помощь, мы сразу говорили, что готовы что-то купить для группы: игрушки, какое-то недорогое оборудование - но деньги не приносили. 

В общем, статья из разряда "Как страшно жить!"С таким же успехом можно было бы советовать родителям не водить детей в школы, вузы и держать их всю жизнь под тепличным колпаком. 

Моя старшая дочь пошла в детский сад ровно в два года. Во-первых, у меня на тот момент была острая необходимость выйти на работу. Во-вторых, детки в два года адаптируются к садику гораздо лучше, чем трехлетки. И это тоже не мой вывод, а вывод детских психологов. 

Я не жалею нисколько, что отдала дочку в сад двухлеткой. Младшую тоже буду отдавать примерно в этом возрасте. Я не могу позволить себе роскошь сидеть дома и не работать. Да даже если бы и могла, все равно отдала бы в садик. Но хороший, конечно.

----------


## kazangi

Выдержка из статьи детского психолога, отражает мое отношение к д/с.
"Детские сады изначально задумывались для того, чтобы мама могла работать. В те времена работа была превыше семьи, поэтому у женщины не было выбора, приходилось "вести" двухмесячного ребенка в садик.
В наши времена выбор есть. Если есть хоть малейшая возможность избежать детского сада подольше, то лучше избежать. Дело в том, что ранняя социализация не предусмотрена психической организацией ребенка. В раннем возрасте ведущим видом деятельности является предметно-манипулятивная деятельность. Ребенок познает мир через действия. Социальная ситуация развития - общение со ВЗРОСЛЫМ! Не со сверстником, а со взрослым. То есть дети раннего возраста (1-3 года) при посещении детского сада лишаются необходимых условий для развития. 
С трех лет ведущим видом деятельности становится игра. Возраст теперь называется дошкольным. Социальной ситуацией развития становится общение со сверстниками. Это не значит, что после третьего дня рождения ребенок вдруг изменится. Он начнет меняться. Причем один ребенок раньше, а другой позже. У какого-то ребенка потребность в общении со сверстниками может появиться после 4 лет.
Выбор детского сада также важен. В обычном саду, где в группе больше 20 человек - очень шумно. Пребывание там - стресс. По возможности лучше выбирать детский сад с малыми группами и современной программой.
Мне все чаще встречается мнение о неполезности раннего развития. Потребность в учении формируется после 7 лет. До этого возраста целенаправленное обучение ВРЕДНО. Единственным возможным вариантом являются занятия в игровой форме. Они нравятся детям, но в них важна постоянность. При нерегулярных занятиях их эффективность равна нулю. Осознанное восприятие, осознание, запоминание возможно только в школьном возрасте. Есть мнение, что и занятия в игровой форме неполезны.
Поэтому, если Вы - не сторонник раннего развития, то необходимо выбирать детский сад с ориентировкой на психическое и физическое развитие ребенка. В обычных садиках присутствует обучение."

----------


## kazangi

продолжение...
"После 3 лет, ребенок полностью осознает себя личностью. Вспомните, с какого возраста мы "себя помним"? Именно с возраста осознания себя (становления Я-концепции). 
До 3 лет ребенок вынужденно идет в сад. Его лишают выбора. А потом он уже не помнит, что раньше было иначе. К 3 годам он осознает себя "личностью, ходящей в садик" (извините за такой термин))).
После 3 лет ребенок в состоянии взвесить за и против. Ребенок всегда выбирает то, что для него лучше. 
В случае необходимости посещения детского сада, ребенок после 3 лет настраивается мамой на эту необходимость. Ребенок, готовый к социализации, примет эту необходимость. Неготовый - отвергнет. В таком случае лучше повременить с садиком. 
А при острой необходимости выхода маме на работу, есть альтернативы детскому саду."

----------


## Polixenia

> Осознанное восприятие, осознание, запоминание возможно только в школьном возрасте.


Вот с этим пунктом не согласна в принципе. Безусловно, все дети разные. Но моя дочь адекватно воспринимать и осязать информацию стала гораздо раньше, чем пошла в школу. 

Что касается занятий, то в тех садах, куда дочка ходила, они были только в игровой форме.

----------


## kiara

> Выдержка из статьи детского психолога, отражает мое отношение к д/с.
> "Детские сады изначально задумывались для того, чтобы мама могла работать. В те времена работа была превыше семьи, поэтому у женщины не было выбора, приходилось "вести" двухмесячного ребенка в садик.


Вот! Именно -это и есть единственная цель системы д\сада! 
В Имперской России ни о каком коллективном воспитании не шла речь в семьях в принципе, это "товарищ Крупская" с немецкими со-товарищами все решила за людей намного вперед, как оказалось((((((((((((((((( Вот так однажды, допустив ко власти невежду, целые поколения людей расплачиваются за эту глупость!
P.S. до боли режет глаз слово "*отдавать* ребенка"....как можно отдавать куда-то свое дитя?! Ну хотя бы иной глагол что ли использовать, но "отдавать"...((((((((((((

----------


## Noireverte

> P.S. до боли режет глаз слово "*отдавать* ребенка"....как можно отдавать куда-то свое дитя?! Ну хотя бы иной глагол что ли использовать, но "отдавать"...((((((((((((


А как тебе словосочетание "завести ребенка"?  Как собачку или попугайчиков.

----------


## MARY

а также "сидеть с ребенком")))))))))

----------


## kiara

Надо тему отдельную сделать, про такие перлы...
Я даже про собачек не говорю "завести" - ибо заводят механизмы, часы,машины например...Или в ином смысле можно "завести" мужчину\женщину, т.е. возбудить его\её...Но "завести" ребенка - не понимаю как))))
Про сидеть - это шедевр))))))))))))))))))))))))) 
А вообще, в том, как мы говорим отражается наше отношение к предмету\субъекту\объекту..  .

----------


## kazangi

а так же "приучить/отучить ребенка", как котенка к лотку)))

----------


## Polixenia

Ага, сейчас очень модно обращать свои взоры в глубь веков: тогда этого не было! Двести лет назад много чего не было. Автомобилей, например, не было, и люди или пешком ходили, или на лошадях ездили. Хорошо? сомнительно... хотя воздух, конечно, чище был. 

Говоря о России глубоко минувших лет, давайте также не будем забывать такой очень важный момент: большинство семей были многодетными, то есть даже не три и не четыре ребенка. Семь-восемь-девять и более детей было нормой. Так что ребенок фактически с рождения рос в коллективе. Домашний детский сад, если хотите. 

А еще давайте не будем забывать о том, какой чудовищной была детская смертность в той самой имперской России. На этом сайте была замечательная статья, в которой, в частности, говорится и  про это, вот здесь: http://kalugadeti.ru/content.php?170...rudyu-v-Rossii

Я просто выделю несколько моментов: *В некоторых местностях встречались такие традиции ухода за младенцами, которые приведут в ужас большинство современных матерей. В качестве примера: новорожденного ребенка укутывали в пеленки, клали в колыбель со специально прорезанным отверстием «для стока», вставляли ему в рот коровий рог с отрезанным концом, куда был набит смоченный сладкой водой ржаной хлеб, и… уходили работать на весь день до вечера. При этом мыть «рожок» для новой порции «жевок» считалось совершенно необязательным…*

*Подобные традиции и создавали в дореволюционной России огромную младенческую смертность. Так, Н.А.Русских в 1987 году приводил следующие цифры: «особенно ужасная смертность оказывается в возрасте до 1 года, причем в некоторых местностях России эта смертность доходит до таких цифр, что из 1000 родившихся детей доживают до года гораздо менее половины… Если мы добавим к этому смертность детей более старших, 1–5 лет, затем от 5–10 лет и от 10–15 лет, то мы увидим, что из 1000 родившихся доживёт до 15 лет весьма небольшое число детей, и это число во многих местах России не превышает одной четверти родившихся». Увы, поскольку долгое время изменение общего уклада жизни нижних слоев общества было невозможным, то к детской смертности относились фаталистически: «Суждено ребенку жить, так выживет, а нет, так и ничего не поделаешь».* 

Это я к тому, что не все, что было тогда, было так шоколадно, как кажется сейчас, не все надо ставить в пример. Как не надо ругать все то, что появилось потом. Да, отдавать детку в сад в два месяца - это бред. Это ужасно. Но я не вижу ничего плохого в том, что ребенок идет в сад в два, в три года. Мне искренне непонятно, КАКИЕ негативные последствия это может иметь для психического развития малыша и как повлиять на его внутреннюю свободу. Да, бывают разные садики и разные воспитатели. Но в том и заключается мудрость родителя, чтобы найти для своего чада то самое место и того самого человека, в котором и с которым ребенку будет комфортно и спокойно. 

А говорить, что детский сад - чуть ли не источник зла, место, где коверкаются детские судьбы... ну, по меньшей мере, странно. У меня вполне взрослый ребенок, который с раннего возраста посещал ДС. Очень умная, очень креативная девочка, которую садик научил многим полезным вещам.

----------


## kiara

> а так же "приучить/отучить ребенка", как котенка к лотку)))


Да-да, я тоже писала про это в группе на Одноклссниках , тут в принципе неверное использование слов, про человека вообще нельзя говорить "приучить\отучить" - это терминология дрессировки, т.е. выработки рефлекса, а не получения навыка. Навыки приобретаются путем НАучения, ребенка научают своим примером, наглядными действиями и объяснениями.

----------


## kiara

О какой вообще моде идет речь?!
Коллективное воспитание в принципе появилось в реформах Крупской, до этого периода его не существовало в практике семейных отношений в нашей стране. Откуда 200 лет?!
Про смертность и авто я рассуждать не буду - ибо это  к теме д\садов не относится.

----------


## Panda

причем здесь Крупская, Polixenia имела ввиду, что наличие в семье 7-12 детей заведомо приобретает форму домашнего детского сада (и кстати "коллектив" - это не такое уж плохое слово, если не ассоциировать его с системой СССР). причем о материнском внимании в те далекие времена говорить сложно, дети росли и развивались в общении друг с другом и соседскими детьми. да, детских садов не было, но за детьми смотрели (именно смотрели, и даже можно сказать присматривали) бабушки и прабабушки. сегодня прабабушки редко у кого под рукой, а бабушки работают. и то, что мне очень нравиться в те далекие многодетные времена - это то, что ребенок рос в КОЛЛЕКТИВЕ, где были разновозрастные дети. было, у кого учиться. присутствие постоянно рядом взрослых при такой системе действительно не было необходимостью (с точки зрения научения и развития детей).

----------


## Panda

MARY писала про свой опыт, и (поправьте если я искажаю смысл) говорила, что 1, 2 и даже 3 ребенка - это титанический труд, когда детям необходимо мамино внимание, и обеспечить его для каждого в полной мере оч сложно. но когда детей становится 4, 5 и больше, то тут возникает естественный механизм включения старших детей в воспитание младших. вот именно в этой ситуации д\с не нужен. теоретически. но... мир изменился. раньше работа была рядом с домом в поле, пока ре маленький - он находится дома (во дворе), подрос - с родителями в поле. сегодня все работают: бабушки, родители, уже выросшие старшие дети. "присматривать" днем за ре некому. Взять ре на работу – практически всегда невозможно. это во-первых. тем более, если говорить откровенно, как много у нас многодетных семей, где старшие могут играть с младшими? и сколько семей, в которых 1) мама/папа может не работать, чтоб заниматься с ребенком, 2) где самореализация родителей (себя как личности) не требует столько времени, чтобы превращать это в еще одну ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТЬ, по объему усилий и стремлений одинаковую с материнством, например.

----------


## Panda

так что мое личное мнение - вопрос не в том, я За или ПРОТИВ д\с (нянечки, школы, лагеря...). главный вопрос в том, какие люди будут вокруг ребенка. т.е. воспитатели в д\с, учителя в школе и т.д. у моей дочки воспитательница удивительная. у полины не было ни одного дня адаптации в саду, потому что как только она переступила порог группы ее (и каждого входящего ребенка) обласкали, погладили, улыбнулись. и так каждый день. и полина ооочень любит ходить к Наталье Владимировне, и всегда зовет ее к себе в гости. это уникальная женщина. нам просто случайно повезло, и я говорю спасибо Господу за этот подарок. предыдущую воспитательницу дочь не любила (вообщем-то было за что). но тогда я ее и водила очень редко, только по необходимости и не на весь день. Так что если нет возможности находиться рядом с ребенком постоянно, то нужно просто не пожалеть сил в поисках хорошего воспитателя!

----------


## Polixenia

> причем здесь Крупская, Polixenia имела ввиду, что наличие в семье 7-12 детей заведомо приобретает форму домашнего детского сада (и кстати "коллектив" - это не такое уж плохое слово, если не ассоциировать его с системой СССР). причем о материнском внимании в те далекие времена говорить сложно, дети росли и развивались в общении друг с другом и соседскими детьми. да, детских садов не было, но за детьми смотрели (именно смотрели, и даже можно сказать присматривали) бабушки и прабабушки. сегодня прабабушки редко у кого под рукой, а бабушки работают. и то, что мне очень нравиться в те далекие многодетные времена - это то, что ребенок рос в КОЛЛЕКТИВЕ, где были разновозрастные дети. было, у кого учиться. присутствие постоянно рядом взрослых при такой системе действительно не было необходимостью (с точки зрения научения и развития детей).


*Panda* , спасибо, именно это я и имела в виду.

----------


## Polixenia

> MARY писала про свой опыт, и (поправьте если я искажаю смысл) говорила, что 1, 2 и даже 3 ребенка - это титанический труд, когда детям необходимо мамино внимание, и обеспечить его для каждого в полной мере оч сложно. но когда детей становится 4, 5 и больше, то тут возникает естественный механизм включения старших детей в воспитание младших. вот именно в этой ситуации д\с не нужен.


Я была практически не садовским ребенком. То есть я ходила в садик совсем немного, но мне не очень повезло с воспитателями. Поскольку во времена моего детства у родителей практически не было выбора, куда отдать ребенка, отдавали в тот сад и в ту группу, куда подошла очередь. Так вот в той ситуации мама сочла более правильным забрать меня из сада вообще. Работала она по выходным, в будни была дома с нами. Но поскольку у нас семья большая, нас у мамы с папой четверо, то проблем с общением не возникало. 

Но вот в школе поначалу все равно было сложновато. В том плане, что это другой режим, другие отношения со сверстниками, учителем. Садовским деткам проще, у них уже есть этот опыт.

----------


## yakudza

Ну об этом, Олеся как раз писала - отдать бы лет с четырех - пусть готовится к школе. А до этого возраста у ребенка нет такой потребности.

Имхо, у кого-то нет, у кого-то есть. Жаль только, что отпуск на работе только до 3 лет дают, и то постоянно звонят и интересуются, не выйдешь ли раньше.
Да и финансово тяжело. А так до 4-х может и сидели бы по домам.

----------


## Polixenia

> Жаль только, что отпуск на работе только до 3 лет дают, и то постоянно звонят и интересуются, не выйдешь ли раньше.
> Да и финансово тяжело. А так до 4-х может и сидели бы по домам.


До четырех лет я бы не высидела :Smile: )) 

Мы в нашей семье пришли к следующему решению. Сначала мы будем водить дочку в группу кратковременного пребывания. Потом с двух с половиной лет она пойдет в садик. Сначала до обеда будем водить, потом на подольше станем оставлять. Я в это время уже буду работать, но официально буду в декрете. Это чтобы не было необходимости уходить на больничные, которые очень нервируют многих работодателей, но которые неизбежны в первые полгода. К трем годам адаптация обычно уже завершается, тогда и поработать можно. 

Идеальным вариантом было бы, если бы у мам с детьми был сокращенный рабочий график или неполная рабочая неделя. Естественно, с сохранением зп. Но это, конечно, из разряда несбыточных фантазий. Пока. во всяком случае.

----------


## Ramadana

Спросила мнение свое мамы по отношению к садикам. Она сказала, что один раз была попытка - они меня отдали в возрасте 3-х лет. Через месяц, как-то в обед я отказывалась от еды - не хотела кушать рисовую кашу. Все дети уже ушли в игровую, а воспитательница меня держала и заставляла есть, я противилась. Не знаю уж чем я ее вывела, но она не выдержала, взяла тарелку с кашей и намазала мне на лицо!!! Хорошо, что каша остыла!
Мои родители узнали и сразу же забрали из сада, больше я в сады не ходила)
Думаю и своих точно не поведу, т.к. тогда еще советские времена были, а теперь все хуже!

Кто-то опирается, в выборе отдавать или не отдавать в садик, на статьях, мнениях, слухах, тв, а я буду опираться на собственный опыт.

----------


## Polixenia

*Ramadana*, очень хорошо понимаю ваши чувства и эмоции. Со мной в саду тоже приключилась неприятная история. Я левша. И на одном из занятий по изо воспитательница, увидев карандаш в левой руке, дала мне подзатыльник и велела рисовать "правильной рукой". 

Из садика меня тоже забрали, но предварительно мама изрядно потрепала нервы той педагогине. Но это воспоминание со мной на всю жизнь. Я все очень хорошо помню, ведь этот инцидент со мной приключился, когда мне было уже 5 лет. До 5 лет я в сад не ходила. Поэтому, когда я отдавала свою старшую в садик, то тоже очень-очень боялась, что она попадет в плохие руки, как я когда-то. Сначала дочка ходила в группу, где воспитателем была моя очень хорошая знакомая, очень душевная женщина. Но месяца через полтора-два она ушла на другую работу, а вместо нее стала работать молодая особа. Вот она мне не особо приглянулась. Поэтому вскорости я перевела дочку в другую группу, воспитатели в которой меня устраивали полностью. О них до сих пор вспоминаем с большой теплотой и уважением.

----------


## MARY

Дорогие друзья! я очень прошу вас еще раз прочитать статью "Детский лагерь: двадцать лет спустя"- она есть на сайте. Я там поднимала именно те вопросы. По другому поводу, но по той же самой причине. Не родители должны забирать ребенка из д\с, когда какая-то истеричка размазала ему кашу по лицу, а у этой так называемой воспитательницы должны настать серьезные проблемы с последующим трудоустройством.

----------


## Polixenia

Марин, отличная статья, спасибо! Да, все правильно, свои права отстаивать, конечно, надо. Моя мама, кстати, тогда здорово попортила нервы той воспиталке, хотя из сада ее, конечно, не уволили. Но проблема, к сожалению, не только в этом. И даже если "плохая тетя" наказана, как потом объяснить маленькому дитенку, которому не 10 и не 11, а, быть может, всего 5 лет, что его в садике больше не обидят. Вернуть доверие очень сложно, осадок на всю жизнь.

----------


## Еленк@

я считаю ,что отводить ребенка в садик может заствить только одна причина - нехватка денег! Все! остальное - просто ерунда. В нашу гнилую образовательно-воспитательную систему ребнка надо отдавать как можно позже. Всему маленького ребенка может научить мама, бабушка, близкие люди.
 У нас в Малом нет хороших садов. Везде обдираловка и полное равнодушее персонала! Целая куча отрицательного опыта и совсем нет положительных историй от знакомых мам. 
Да у меня и сад под окнами, иногда сама все вижу. 
Как можно водить в сад ребенка, который не умеет есть, писать самостоятельно, постоять за себя?   А иногда и говорить?

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Как можно водить в сад ребенка, который не умеет есть, писать самостоятельно, постоять за себя?   А иногда и говорить?


Ну, сейчас уже совсем малюсеньких берегут и в сад стараются отдать с 3х лет, когда ребенок может-таки разговаривать. По крайней мере такую тенденцию я наблюдаю. И делают это с целью, "чтобы не отбивался от коллектива", социализировался, ну и просто "как же без сада?". 
И тут бывает подмена понятий. Кому это больше нужно. Маме? Которая в силу каких-то причин не может организовать жизнь с ребенком. Или самому ребенку? Эта пресловутая социализация. На каждой площадке есть дети, можно ходить в гости к друзьям и родственникам. Не так страшно жить с ребенком, не отдавая его в сад.
Вопрос именно в том, что мало кто честно признается, что отдал в сад, потому что надо было выходить на работу, потому что устал, потому что все так делают. Легче сказать, что ребенку это очень нужно.

Также вижу детей, которым хороший сад с хорошей воспитательницей может пойти на пользу, это уже такие активные дети, годам к 5ти.
Просто все очень индивидуально. Факторов много, хороший сад, хорошая воспитательница, очень активный ребенок.

Но пока у меня в голове больше мысли не о плохости садиков, а о том как сделать жизнь дома интересной, меньше раздражаться, расти самой в плане организации пространства, быта, досуга.

----------


## kazangi

Ой, Олесь, говоришь берегут малюсеньких... У нас на Ольговке на площадках только и разговоров, что "ах, как жаль, что мест в садах мало и с года не берут..." Лично мне одна мамаша заявила "я б свою в полтора года отдала бы и пусть бы она в саду куковала, а то дома достала уже" - дословно! И причин для сада находят уйму - там спец.занятия, я так дома заниматься не смогу, там режим и дисциплина, а дома от рук отбился ребенок, там научат ходить на горшок/умываться/одеваться/есть самостоятельно, там игрушки, которых дома нет....

----------


## kiara

Да, все верно...Так, собственно и есть.
Еще один момент - это то, что выбирая сад *если его выбирают*, почти большинство родителей руководствуются принципом " *меня* все устроило"...Не ребенка, а родителя...Для кого, спрашивается, выбирают сад?!
Даже 2-х летний ребенок совершенно способен оценить ситуацию и принять решение "нравится\не нравится", другое дело - хочет\может ли родитель его мнение слышать \ учитывать \ принимать.

----------


## kazangi

в последнее время я все чаще слышу фразы "а, ну Ульку в сад, а сама с малышом будешь спокойно заниматься и всем полегче будет..." А будет ли СПОКОЙНО и ПОЛЕГЧЕ? че-то я сомневаюсь сильно. Сад сильно усложнит нашу жизнь. Чтобы отвести Ульку в сад, нужно будет встать ни свет ни заря, как минимум часов в 7.30, при том что все мы встаем не раньше 9.00, потратить время на то, чтобы ее одеть, до сада довести, там раздеть и "сдать" воспитателям, а потом еще все эти действия в обратном порядке вечером. Потом в саду она будет болеть - это ей нужно будет повышенное внимание, которое сложно будет уделить из-за малыша, да плюс зараза в доме, которая опять же малышу совсем не нужна... Финансовые затраты, пусть не большие, но все-таки денег лишних не бывает... И самое главное - каково будет Уле в саду, при том что второй ребенок будет при маме? Выходит - ее в сторонку, т.к. она мешает, а малышу - все блага и мама с папой? Благодатная почва для ревности и отчуждения между детьми... 
Я не хочу ее ущемлять в чем-то, тем более в своем внимании, тем более когда родится второй, тем более что нет крайней необходимости...

----------


## lastochka

Молодец, Ирин! Я Кирилла тоже при себе держу. Ходим в гости , к нам приезжают друзья с детьми. Всем хорошо. Вот летом на даче жили с подругой и её двумя детьми. Все получились разного возраста. И такой опыт очень нам на пользу пошел. Каждому из всех, кто был на даче. Несмотря на всякие неприятные моменты. кстати, в прошлом году у меня Кирюха болел целых 3 раза(когда ходил в тимей), я очень переживала, как будет сейчас. Наш педиатр мне тогда сказала, что у ребенка до 5 лет иммунная система практически не работает, есть даже такой термин в медицине - иммунный провал. ребенок мало готов к контакту с незнакомой патогенной микрофлорой. Поэтому лучше до 5 лет в садик не ходить, или ходить не каждый день и не на весь день(опять же кружки-секции будут в тему). Сейчас мы все дома. Много играем, буквы нас интересуют, цифры. Вот железную дорогу лего дед мороз принес - много вариантов игры. Просто завались!  На улице с совершенно незнакомыми девочками находит контакт за 1 секунду и сразу начинает играть в ролевые игры. У меня еще Вася не успел уснуть, а Кирь с какой-то девочкой(абсолютно незнакомой) уже дом из льда строит и уже роли распределили, кто и что. но вот с января-февраля все равно хочу на кружки отдать(детский фитнес), потому что энергии - море. домашний спортуголок уже не спасает)))ну и Васян подрос - это тоже немаловажно.

----------


## kazangi

да, Лен, я тоже думаю, что для подготовки к школе, адаптации к системе и той самой социализации достаточно будет пойти в сад в последний год перед школой как раз после 5 лет.

----------


## Еленк@

Да. Одна моя знакомая мамочка так и говорит,  что сложно уторм подняться, собраться и вести старшего в сад, а вот моя соседка с погодками старшую дочку водит и проблем со сборами не видит.
Я считаю ,что вполне могу дать дочери дошкольное воспитание и образование дома, хотя все спрашивают, встала ли я на очередь? Честно говорю встала, но ходила моя свекровь. Я ей сказала - вам надо вы и идите, мне это не надо.

----------


## yakudza

Я сейчас вообще не знаю, что мы будем делать, если не попадем в сад в этом году. 
Мы живем в селе, гуляем в основном у себя во дворе. Через день примерно выбираемся "к пятиэтажкам", где тусуются дети. Вика этому бывает несказанно рада. Она легко находит общий язык с ребятами, ей с ними весело и интересно. Особенно, конечно, с ровестниками. И вот в сентябре эти ровестники (их и есть-то всего трое) "спрячутся" в сад. С кем мы будем песочиться?
Сейчас наша подружка-соседка ходит в сад. А Вика через день просится к ней в гости. Я говорю "Нелля в саду", Вика отвечает, что тоже хочет в сад. У нас это уже такое магическое место, куда ходят только избранные, трудно попасть и очень здорово.
На территории сада много всего интересного (у нас единственная детская площадка по большей части заперта на замок почему-то).
Так что я пока двумя руками за (конкретно в нашем случае). Дальше видно будет...

----------


## kiara

Интересный факт был в последнем ДР по поводу детей, посещающих детсад и домашних детей. Читали? 
Катюшь, а у вас в ближайшем радиусе нет никаких дет.клубов, секций, кружков? Или хоть группы короткого дня в том же детсаду?

----------


## yakudza

какие группы??? самое раннее - для первоклашек! Детских площадок и то нет.
Летом детей еще можно встретить, а с наступлением холодов не знаю, куда их девают))
А в Калугу не намотаешься, тем более в моем положении.

----------


## Веснушка

у нас сад тоже магическое место, куда ходит любимая сестра Даша, которая там танцует и поет (вывод сделан по неоднократному посещению утренников). но когда я объясняю, что с Дашей Егор все равно не сможет быть в саду вместе, что там детки играют без мам, что там нужно ложиться спать магия испаряется мгновенно))))))))) и общаться мы не любим, особенно с ровесниками. вот постарше кого подавай на здоровье))) так что, Катюшь, надо объединяться)))

----------

